# Ontario Cities Transferring Water Bills to Landlords



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

There is a petition going on started by Kayla Andrade about water bills being transferred to landlords via their taxes by the municipalities. 

Please sign. Go to my website and download the petition and email it, snail mail it or fax it. 

http://landlordrescue.ca/warning-death-thousand-paper-cuts-water-bill-edition/

It's just not right to expect landlords or anyone else for that matter to pay other people's bills.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Also please spread the word to fellow landlords.


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

So who are you suggesting pays the bills when the tenant doesn't?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The cities are in the business of selling water. If they have problems collecting their bills there are numerous steps they can take to receive payment. 

1 - Deposits
2 - Collections
3 - Cut off the water to the tenant
4 - Sue the tenant

The utilities can take many steps to collect their monies. 

The landlord has to wait until the tenant moves out...then take them to Small Claims at their own expense...how crazy is that...


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, they want the landlords to pay people's water bills? How does that make any sense. 

Someone doesn't pay their bill, they cut them off. Period. Why should it matter whether they're homeowners or renters.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It's even worse that that...

They add a fee for transferring the tenant's bill to the property tax bill. 

I just got one today from the region of Peel for a townhouse. $535.

This tenant happens to work at the Landlord & Tenant Board. She's been our tenant for years. I've taken her to the Board in 2011 now this. Small claims is the only way to get your money back. But the new bills keep coming and Small Claims can take a year to get your money back. 

So unfair.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Happens in Toronto too:

http://www.toronto.ca/utilitybill/designate_mailer.htm

_*If a Utility Bill is not paid on time, the City of Toronto reserves the right to transfer the unpaid balance to the property owner's property tax account for collection, including any fees related to the transfer of the unpaid Utility Bill to the tax account.*_

It doesn't matter who is named on the bill.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

This is why I won't touch rental housing in Ontario.

A large illiquid undiversified investment.
You're at risk from the tenants, and the laws are heavily pro-tenant.

If things start to slide, you have very little recourse. You can't raise rents, you can't replace the tenant. You're screwed.

This is why there is little decent affordable rental housing, it's just too damn risky.

I've decided the only way to make money is to either do high end stuff where you know people will pay, or do low end slumlord crap. It's a losing game for everyone.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Brenner said:


> So who are you suggesting pays the bills when the tenant doesn't?


How about the person who's name is on the bill? Why should a landlord be a tenant's mommy or daddy who backstops them when they can't pay a bill on time?


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think the city can legally turn off the water, just like hydro can't turn off electricity(heat) in the winter. It is a basic service that must be provided. 

I agree the tenant should pay, but if they wont you are suggesting all other taxpayers eat the cost? Ultimately it is the owners responsibility as it should be. Run your landlord business accordingly.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Brenner said:


> I don't think the city can legally turn off the water, just like hydro can't turn off electricity(heat) in the winter. It is a basic service that must be provided.
> 
> I agree the tenant should pay, but if they wont you are suggesting all other taxpayers eat the cost? Ultimately it is the owners responsibility as it should be. Run your landlord business accordingly.


Actually the city can turn off the water and hydro can shut off the power, both these utilities have the power to do so. 

When you rent a place, you turn over legal possession, in legal terms you are barely the owner. You rent away your rights to enter the property when you want, lock out non payers, and so on. 

The bill is in their name and they should be required to pay or have to deal with collections.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha here's the direct link to the petition...no need to read my blah blah blah

http://landlordrescue.ca/warning-death-thousand-paper-cuts-water-bill-edition/petition/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately some of the rules and regulations go too far to protect the tenants. Tenants in good financial standing should be taken care of, tenants in arrears should not have as many rights.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Brenner said:


> I agree the tenant should pay, but if they wont you are suggesting all other taxpayers eat the cost? Ultimately it is the owners responsibility as it should be. Run your landlord business accordingly.


I disagree. The utilities need to ensure a customer can pay it's bills prior to turning on the utility. Credit checks, deposits, whatever is required. The contract is between the utility and the customer. The landlord has nothing to do with it. If the customer fails to pay the bill, the utility needs to decide (a) go after the customer or (b) eat the loss. Transfering the cost to the landlord is the easy way out.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I own 5 rentals and I pay all the water bills , this cost on average is $360 a year and factored into the rent I charge.I can't imagine the potential damage having no water in the house could cause ,imagine no flushing toilets or ability to do dishes etc , whole new set of issue.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

$360 per year is pretty good. I just got a water transfer in the region of Peel for $535 for one bill. (3 months) 

Apparently a lady in Ottawa got one for $7500


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

In the summer we usually pay about $118 but the other 3 bills are usually the $80-$90 range.We rent to couples with 1-2 kids and they are decent and not wasteful.We have been really blessed with great tenants but at same time I think we are exceptionally great landlords.My homes all have front loader washing machines and stainless steel appliances ,my husband even Buys and gives the tenants the cleaners for the applainaces so they don't streak lol.


----------



## Kayla Andrade (Feb 19, 2012)

*Petition is Ready to Go for Ontario Landlords and tenants*

Landlords being responsible for someone else debt/ bill is the most outrageous things I ever heard .

If Landlords are not going to stand up and fight for your rights then no one will for us .

This is the time we landlords should come together as a STRONG TEAM and start protesting our rights . 

The only way to be heard is to start voicing our opinions with our Province .

I been battling this crazy policy with my City since 2010 they kept it going until Jan 2012 ...only to say they are not taking back their decision.

Enough is Enough ...Many other Cities are doing the same thing I am and still not getting heard , so lets join together and a firm group and make some CHANGES to our Provincial Legislation . 

I am a small landlord who is getting by and I for one ..will not be paying for my tenants screw up . 

Water is a necessity of life and everyone is needs it . This is why Landlords are being taken for a ride on the Money train .

I been working very hard on this issue in my City and now I am working double hard for all the Ontario Landlords , but I cant do it by myself . 

Your support is needed to get this news out and give this petition the attention it needs . 

Just because I have the title Landlord does not mean I am RICH ..I am a hard working mother of 2 who is trying to protect my investment for my family and also to protect the name Landlords .

Landlords are dropping off like flies because of all the responsible a Landlords have .

Landlords are just getting more and more responsible put on them through out the years and NOW it is out of control .

Please do what you can to support this very important issue , since the landlords are not the only one paying the price for such a LAW . 

Groups are forming all over the province for this protest and I hope you will join .

I am not a great writer ..so please forgive the spelling and grammar ..

You can contact me at [email protected] ...


----------

